
Is this goodbye to Lonely Planet? - PankajGhosh
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jul/22/lonely-planet-melbourne-staff
======
duncan_bayne
No, at least not IMO:
[http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/thread.jspa?threadID=2...](http://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntree/thread.jspa?threadID=2312639&start=30)

